# automator



## elsueco (11 Avril 2007)

bonsoir ou bonjour, voila j'ai un macbook depuis 2semaines et plus les jours passent plus je l'aime, car je sais qu'il me dira jamais non pour dormir avec moi sur mes genoux, enfin bon je suis pas la pour parler de mon amour mais plutot de mes manques de connaissances, ancien de windows j'ai fini par adopter la pomme mais je ne sais toujours pas quoi sert automator et comment s'en servir, et je surf pas mal en voyant des gens dirent que automator c'est genial. alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider.merci beaucoup


----------



## Alycastre (11 Avril 2007)

automator


----------



## elsueco (11 Avril 2007)

merci j'aurais du y penser. je suis bete.


----------

